# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Lỗi gì?

## vivawhite

em vào trang http://vnoi.info/ nó cứ hiện lỗi:
intenet explorer cannot open the internet site http://vnoi/.
operation aborter
một số trang web khác cũng vậy

----------


## lienqh

> em vào trang http://vnoi.info/ nó cứ hiện lỗi:
> intenet explorer cannot open the internet site http://vnoi/.
> operation aborter
> một số trang web khác cũng vậy


mình vô vẫn bình thường mà có lẽ ie của bạn bị lỗi rôi. you cài trình diệt mozilla firefox,google chrome đi bạn.

----------


## ThuyDuongNL1

không phải lỗi trình duyệt đâu.

----------


## duthu94

bạn tham khảo nhá:




> khi bạn mở trang web của bạn trên trình duyệt internet explorer, bạn bắt gặp thông báo lỗi "operation aborted" và không thể mở được trang web của mình. bạn vẫn chưa tìm ra giải pháp khắc phục sự cố này? viewave sẽ bật mí cho bạn một số giải pháp đơn giản và từ đó bạn sẽ dễ dàng giải quyết vấn đề nhỏ này.
> 
> *1. triệu chứng:*
> khi vào trang web bằng internet explorer (ie) hoặc các công cụ trình duyệt dùng core của ie, đôi khi bạn gặp bảng thông báo lỗi như sau:
> 
> <div class="bbcodeblock bbcodequote">
> <aside>
> <blockquote class="quotecontainer"><div class="quote">_internet explorer cannot open the internet site http://www.yourname.com/.
> operation aborted_



*2. nguyên nhân:*
chủ yếu từ việc xung đột giữa các javascript. có thể là javascript của các mod hoặc js tạo hiệu ứng, js quảng cáo ...

*3. cách khắc phục:*
- nếu gặp sự cố trong các diễn đàn (forum) thì thông thường do forum sử dụng bộ gõ mudim nên mới gây ra lỗi trên. vì vậy bạn không sử dụng mudim nữa mà chuyển qua bộ gõ khác như avim hoặc him.
- lần lượt kiểm tra tất cả các mod đã cài vào xem mod nào có chứa javascript. sau khi đã xác định được thì lần lượt disable (hoặc cắt bỏ) từng mod một để tìm ra mod chứa js gây lỗi.
- nếu vẫn không tìm được thì tìm trong source có js nào lạ hay không. biện pháp nhanh nhất là view source của trang, sau đó tìm đoạn cú pháp có chứa .js tạo hiệu ứng hoặc đoạn cú pháp javascript. nếu thấy có js lạ thì tạm thời xóa đoạn code đó đi.
theo kinh nghiệm mà viproglang trải qua thì sự cố này do sự xung đột của các javascript, vì thế thao tác đơn giản là điều chỉnh vị trí của các javascript sao cho chúng không xung đột với nhau.

*4. lời khuyên:*
nếu các giải pháp trên được thực hiện mà vẫn không hiệu quả thì vấn đề có lẻ do javascript nằm trong thẻ <table>. cách khắc phục là di chuyển javascript đó ra khỏi thẻ <table>. tuy nhiên điều đó chỉ có tác dụng nếu thẻ <table> là một thành phần con trực tiếp của phần thân (body) trang web; nếu <table> nằm trong một thành phần khác thì sẽ không có tác dụng.
như vậy giải pháp tốt nhất là nên di chuyển script đến đỉnh hoặc đáy của phần thân (giữa cặp thẻ <body> </body>) hoặc đặt nó trong một chức năng và gọi nó từ window.onload.
</div><div class="quoteexpand">click to expand...</div></blockquote>
</aside>
</div>source: http://dosx.net/viewtopic.php?f=167&t=281714

----------

